# Lesser Kestrel nr Minsmere Suffolk



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

An adult male Lesser Kestrel was found nr Minsmere yesterday (sunday) on Westleton Heath.
I have not seen it yet, it was still there this morning 29th untill 2.30pm when it flew off towards some trees prob to shelter from the rain. i arrived after work this evening still raining hard and there was no sign. I guess its still around but not flying or hunting in the rain.
As a bonus a Pallid and 2 Alpine Swifts in suffolk.

Good luck if anyone comes to see the kestrel: victory:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Cool


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

i went down yesterday, there where a good number of other birders there too, had good but distant views of the bird, there was also a great grey shrike showing very well on the heath, and a lot closer then the kestrel; hehe, i went on to minesmere after that, got marsh tit, bearded tit, cetti's warbler, avocet, 4 marsh harriers, and a fly over bittern, i dipped on the pallid swift , but saw one of the alpine's roosting on the block of flats in lowestoft, :2thumb:, heres a crappy pic


----------



## lizamphid1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Nice one Andy.
Saw the Kestrel yesterday, still half a mile away. I also missed the Pallid in the pouring rain, but did jam onto the 2 Penduline Tits.
Looks like the Kestrel may hang around for Easter.??: victory:


----------



## andyh75 (Nov 16, 2008)

aye it was def worth the 5 hour journey there and back to see the kestrel, and all the others i saw on the day, it was a great day out birding, will def be going to that part of the world again sometime hehehe , blurry pic of the kestrel


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice one! You can't beat a twitch to Suffolk or Norfolk for the day. :no1: 

Do any of you guys use Birdguides.com for up to the minute sightings? I used to subscribe but didn't renew it once the price went up to £40!!


----------

